# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Burn-out? Mijn verhaal en opzoek naar suggesties?

## dizzy88

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben nieuw hier en wil graag even mijn verhaal kwijt aangezien ik nu al enkele maanden sukkel met mijn gezondheid en ik me afvroeg of mijn verhaal herkenbaar is.

Zoon 4tal maanden geleden stortte ik tijdens het lunchen plots in elkaar (het voelde alsof ik uit het niets een enorm lage suikerspiegel had). Ik lag op de grond en dacht echt dat het afgelopen was (ik beefde en had gewoon geen kracht meer), enkele mensen gaven me toen wat suikers (appelsap) en zo knapte ik langzaam op. Dit incident gebeurde na jaren van veel stress in combinatie met zware fysieke sport en slechte eetgewoontes en een stevige caffeine verslaving. Ik besef nu dat ik mijn lichaam eigenlijk nooit de kans heb gegeven om te rusten (ik bleef doorgaan, 7 dagen op 7 en als ik niet aan het werken was dan ging ik stevig sporten). Ik had de maanden daarvoor wel al wat signalen die aantoonden dat ik bergaf aan het gaan was (ik was vaak erg moe en wazig, paniekerig in meetings en kreeg amper werk gedaan).

De dagen na dit incident kon ik gewoon niets meer en ik dacht dat ik diabetes had (met alle klassieke symptomen zoals dorst, regelmatig naar het toilet gaan, lage suikerspiegels, geen energie, gewichtsverlies). Bloedtesten toonden echter aan dat ik in prima gezondheid was en de dokter zei me dat ik een stevige burn-out had en dat ik op enkele maanden rust moet rekenen. Hij merkte ook op dat mijn schildklier te traag werkte maar dat dit moet verholpen zijn met rust (mijn TSH was 5.6). De eerste twee maanden na dit incident kon ik praktisch niets (ik lag in bed en voelde me volledig op, ik heb men job moeten opgeven en ben zelf terug bij men ouders gaan wonen). Ik ben nog erg jong maar ik werkte op het moment van incident in het buitenland (in Londen) ik vond dit een fantastische ervaring maar de extreme competitiviteit en mijn eigen perfectionisme zijn me denk ik snel teveel geworden.

Nu ben ik 4 maand verder en ben ik wel wat opgeknapt (heb al meer energie, kom weer buiten en volgende maand start ik een nieuwe job, ook sociaal gaat het weer beter en ik heb voor het eerst in jaren een relatie). Ik blijf spijtig genoeg met enkele symptomen kampen waar ik maar niet vanaf geraakt. Ik denk dat dit door mijn schildklier komt want het voelt alsof mijn hormonen volledig dolgedraaid zijn.

Ik kamp momenteel met: 
- Regelmatig lage suikerspiegels
- Lage lichaamstemperatuur (bij het wakker worden rond de 35.5 en in de late namiddag loopt dit op tot 36.2), ik heb het dus ook heel snel koud.
- Mijn keel voelt licht geïrriteerd aan (ik zou het geen keelpijn noemen maar wanneer ik praat voelt het gewoon heel ruw aan) dit gaat een beetje op en af
- Een stijve nek - schouders
- Concentratieproblemen (mijn hoofd zit soms in een soort van wolk)
- Geen libido (wat toch gek is voor een man van 25)
- Ik voel me steeds beter in de avond (terwijl ik vaak een grote dip heb in de ochtend)
- Lichtgevoeligheid, als het kan loop ik heel de dag met een zonnebril en mijn zicht is gewoon minder goed (volgende week kan ik gelukkig naar de oogarts). Ik vermoed dat dit al heel lang is maar dat ik er nooit bij stil heb gestaan.
- Soms angstig in drukke plaatsen (vooral warenhuizen etc)
- Soms angstige dromen voor het wakker worden (alsof mijn brein in brand staat, ik voel me dan overdag ook vaak niet zo helder)
- Veel last van acne (voor het eerst in jaren)
- "angst voor mijn gezondheid", ik denk elke dag wel dat ik een ongeneselijke ziekte heb en ik het einde van de maand niet haal

Eigenlijk ben ik ondanks alles nog in prima fysieke conditie, ik loop makkelijk 15km en recupereer snel, ik gok dus op een hormonaal probleem. Vorige week had ik nog een bloedtest en mijn schildklier zit nu aan 4.8. Wat mij toch nog steeds aan de hoge kant lijkt, ik heb spijtig genoeg enkel de TSH waarde.

Ik ga binnenkort naar een endocrinoloog en hoop zo toch wat meer te weten te komen maar wat denken jullie? Zijn dit typische burn-out klachten?

----------


## Jeroen1964

Dapper van je dat je zo je verhaal neerzet, ik kan heel veel schrijven maar een deel van de klachten ken ik wel van de tijd dat ik er mee te kampen had, je stap naar de endocrinoloog zou wel eens een goede stap kunnen zijn, ik schrijf hier vaker over alkalisch water, heb daar ook een tegenstander in maar wil je niet eens aan dat alkalische water hebben nu, probeer eens dagelijks meer water te drinken, ga uit van 2.1 liter als je 70 kg weegt ongeveer, minder de koffie eens, die onttrekt vocht aan je lichaam en drink na of tijdens de koffie een extra glas water.

Bij mij zijn bij hoge bloeddruk mijn waardes extreem verbeterd.

Hoe is je eetgedrag, veel kant en klaar, blik en flesjes frisdrank of water kunnen ook een basis zijn waardoor je teveel Bisfelnol A (BPA) binnen krijgt, in Frankrijk zijn ze met de regelgeving al zover dat het niet meer in de voedingsmiddelenindustrie gebruikt mag worden. Hier in Nederland mag het voorlopig niet meer in babyflesjes zitten. BPA is een (synthetische) xeno-oestrogeen en beïnvloed hoogstwaarschijnlijk het endocriene stelsel, ga dus voor verse zoveel mogelijk biologische voeding, minder koffie en veel kraanwater, als je meer over ander water wil weten laat het dan maar horen in een privebericht.

Succes ermee.

----------


## dizzy88

> Dapper van je dat je zo je verhaal neerzet, ik kan heel veel schrijven maar een deel van de klachten ken ik wel van de tijd dat ik er mee te kampen had, je stap naar de endocrinoloog zou wel eens een goede stap kunnen zijn, ik schrijf hier vaker over alkalisch water, heb daar ook een tegenstander in maar wil je niet eens aan dat alkalische water hebben nu, probeer eens dagelijks meer water te drinken, ga uit van 2.1 liter als je 70 kg weegt ongeveer, minder de koffie eens, die onttrekt vocht aan je lichaam en drink na of tijdens de koffie een extra glas water.
> 
> Bij mij zijn bij hoge bloeddruk mijn waardes extreem verbeterd.
> 
> Hoe is je eetgedrag, veel kant en klaar, blik en flesjes frisdrank of water kunnen ook een basis zijn waardoor je teveel Bisfelnol A (BPA) binnen krijgt, in Frankrijk zijn ze met de regelgeving al zover dat het niet meer in de voedingsmiddelenindustrie gebruikt mag worden. Hier in Nederland mag het voorlopig niet meer in babyflesjes zitten. BPA is een (synthetische) xeno-oestrogeen en beïnvloed hoogstwaarschijnlijk het endocriene stelsel, ga dus voor verse zoveel mogelijk biologische voeding, minder koffie en veel kraanwater, als je meer over ander water wil weten laat het dan maar horen in een privebericht.
> 
> Succes ermee.


Bedankt Jeroen,

Voor mijn burn-out had ik een slecht diet. Ik at elke dag 2x pasta en continue koolhydraat rijke voeding. Ik dronk ook enorm veel frisdranken en inderdaad koffie. Momenteel ben ik glutenvrij aan het eten (drink ik geen frisdrank) en probeer ik telkens een balans te vinden tussen proteïnen en koolhydraten. Ook eet ik zoveel mogelijk onbewerkte voeding en bij voorkeur bio.

Het zijn allemaal kleine stappen maar alle beetjes helpen vermoed ik  :Smile: .

----------


## Jeroen1964

Dan hoop ik dat de endocrinoloog je echt kan helpen, qua voeding viel er dus al wat winst te behalen, probeer BPA vrije flessen
te vinden, zijn op het internet wel te vinden en drink veel water. Met het dieet wat je voor je incident had was natuurlijk wel 
wat mis in combinatie met een hoge werkethiek, kijk uit wat je zegt over gluten want zelfs in zuurdesem zitten gluten, pasta's, 
veel meer dan je denkt, je hoort ook wel eens van gistintoleranties, misschien ook iets om bij de endocrinoloog te vermelden.

Succes met de nog te nemen stappen

----------


## Flogiston

> als je meer over ander water wil weten laat het dan maar horen in een privebericht.


Beste dizzy88,

Ik reageer even op enkel dit ene zinnetje. Ik zie namelijk dat je al veel goede reacties hebt gekregen op je vragen, en daar kan ik weinig meer aan toevoegen. Maar dit ene zinnetje triggerde me.

(Sorry als het nu net lijkt of ik commentaar lever op de vorige reageerder. Dat is niet zo. Daarom heb ik zijn naam verwijderd uit bovenstaand citaat. Ik wilde toch voor de duidelijkheid het betreffende zinnetje citeren, omdat anders niet duidelijk is waar ik het over heb.)

Wat ik wil zeggen is, dat je op forums wel vaker de oproep ziet "contacteer mij via een privébericht".

Dat lijkt heel onschuldig, en meestal is dat ook zo. Meestal wordt er alleen maar ge-PB-t omdat dat vaak de makkelijkste manier is.

Maar er zijn ook mensen actief die misbruik maken van deze mogelijkheid. Die mensen zeggen in feite tegen je: "Kom even mee naar dat donkere steegje, waar niemand ons kan zien, dan regelen we onze zaakjes daar wel". Je kunt wel raden dat die intentie niet in de haak is.

Nogmaals, ik zeg niet dat dat hier het geval is. Wel dat dit het geval _zou kunnen_ zijn.

Immers: als jij baat hebt bij de betreffende informatie, dan zullen ook anderen, die hier nu of in de toekomst meelezen, baat hebben bij die informatie. Er is dus geen reden die informatie geheim te houden. Doe het maar gewoon in alle openheid. Deel alle beschikbare kennis. Als de informatie echt nuttig is, kunnen anderen er op die manier ook van profiteren. Als de informatie misleidend is, kunnen anderen jou daar op wijzen. En als de informatie nuttig is maar als anderen erop willen inhaken door je extra tips te geven, kan die informatie ook beter in de openbaarheid worden gegeven, want dat is de enige mogelijkheid om die anderen te laten inhaken.

Kortom: ik pleit voor openbaarheid:
Dat is voor jou de enige manier om zeker te weten dat je niet wordt belazerd.Het is voor anderen een kans om ook te profiteren van goede tips.Anderen kunnen de gegeven tips aanvullen met extra informatie.
Kortom, ik zie alleen maar voordelen bij openbaarheid, en ik zie een risico wanneer je alleen via PB communiceert en dus het gevaar loopt dat je wordt meegelokt naar een duister steegje.

Succes, en sterkte met je herstel.

Flo

----------


## dizzy88

Beste Flo,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ben ook een grote voorstaander van openheid op forums. 

In dit geval ben ik natuurlijk blij met alle input en hulp die ik aangeboden krijg. 
Ik ben dan ook heel tevreden met bovenstaande reacties en had het niet echt op de manier bekeken.

----------


## Flogiston

Fijn dat je er ook zo tegenaan kijkt!

Als je verdere vragen hebt, stel ze gewoon op dit forum. De meeste mensen hier zijn heel open en behulpzaam. Zolang je gewoon je gezonde verstand blijft gebruiken kun je prima het kaf van het koren scheiden.

----------


## dizzy88

> De meeste mensen hier zijn heel open en behulpzaam. Zolang je gewoon je gezonde verstand blijft gebruiken kun je prima het kaf van het koren scheiden.


Dat had ik al gemerkt  :Wink: . 
Ik heb al meerdere uren doorgebracht op dit forum de voorbije dagen.

----------

